# bobcat backhoe for skid steer



## fargotruckman (Oct 6, 2010)

i use to se these all the time in the 80s now nobody has them why not is ithat they had no mini excavators then in the 80s and now they are evyrywhere are they good to use our are they junk


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have heard the backhoe attachments are pretty darn dangerous if you break a pin. I think that is why they have been fazed out. also a mini-x has many advantages over the hoe on a skid.
Robert


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

I've got a fairly new 8811 and there's a safety chain to wrap around the bottom the quick attach to stop it from flipping backwards in case of pin failure. They still sell them but you don't see too many.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

They serve a purpose, but in the world of mini-ex's not many are around.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

My first machine was a Bobcat 743 with a 911 backhoe attach. Paid 14500 $ back in 98.
Used it for pulling oil tanks in tight areas and digging footings for additions, small land clearing jobs etc. One advantage was you could uncover and remove tank with backhoe and then switch to bucket to backfill. That little machine paid for itself 20 times over.Wild ride sitting up high , leaning back to move machine around! Still have it .Haven't used it lately , to spoiled sitting in its replacment, a Bobcat 335 mini-x with heat a/c and amfm cd player.If anyone wants it let me know,it's just sitting.


----------



## fargotruckman (Oct 6, 2010)

i have the funniest story about these backhoes for skid steers we had one on a ghel one of those old red ones with a backhoe on the front and we named it p.o.c {peice of crap] we evan had decals that seid it one it then a Preschool called to remove some brushes we used a skid steer backhoe to remove them then the stupid Preschool phoned back a week later to say the kids wher saying crap all the time snice it was on are machine it whould be evann funnier if it and the thecher was about 70 and she was a bag she wind alot just one advantidge to skid steer backhoes they make the day funny


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

We used to reset manholes and catch basins for a large asphalt company. We subbed out manholes to another company stretching for work. They had one of those straight boom buckets on a bobcat and blew away our hammer stirring approach. It diffentally has a use.


----------

